# Ice Fishing Language



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

So, I've been taking a few linguistic classes at OU, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about the language some ice fisherman use on this forum (e.x "dem dare whales"). I'd like to know where it came from, who uses it, and really any other information I can find about it, because I might try and write a research paper about it. Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Decoy Hound (Apr 21, 2018)

That’s hilarious!!!


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Decoy Hound said:


> That’s hilarious!!!


It is! But it's also really interesting, at least to me


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Lol

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

cant catch a nibble,only sniffers


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

It kind of reminds me of a pidgin, which is a communication system created and used among a community


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is the cover page for your story. A rare early glimpse of jumbo as a youngster! Lmao!!









Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

It's nothing more than a vernacular used to mask inabilities.


----------



## Nodinkdevin (Jan 23, 2018)

Some of it is code to confuse the lurkers


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

After you complete your tenure, JJ will send you the M-S Berlitz


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nodinkdevin said:


> Some of it is code to confuse the lurkers


Ah okay that makes a little more sense. Did people just randomly come up with it?


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow a rare childhood picture of Jumbo, so cool. Although I must admit I did not need to see him naked.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

JJ is just havin fun... people get all worked up over it for some reason.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Seleucus said:


> Ah okay that makes a little more sense. Did people just randomly come up with it?


Ahh , no.
One time this Captain was fishing. A giant sturgeon was hooked and all hands had to weigh anchor or get submerged , as the Cap'n would not cut the line...

That sturgeon towed da boat around da world dare.
Salt water was inhaled during storms and soaked into der hides. As well as all manner of dialect and mannerisms from da seas.

The sturgeon returned to da East side of da state dare still towing dat boat , an jus in da nick o time as dey was down to da lastest beer.(!)
All hands but da Cap'n dare jumped ship as da slice passed near a dock.
Aroun an aroun da bay dare went da whale. While hands grabbed up all manner of provisions (beer) and tossed it in as da Cap,n rode by onest moor on anodur pass dare.

Da fash outsmarded da cap'n in da Soo locks jus as it seemed dey was abouts ta go round da wattry word again dare.
It got ahead of da slice an da door closed ya know an da line , she went kerput!
Cap'n came home. Wid whales in is eyes.
Is hands dat had been aboard too had da whale fever set in em. (Dere eyes shows crazy wid it.)

An to dis day dey still gots da sea legs. An da speech. Dey ain't drunk wobblin . Heck deys immune ta dat . It's dem bein ever on da waves so long makes em wobble on shore , wid da lubbers jus thinkin dey wobbles for other reasons..... An da sea talk is ingrained to much amongst em ta get shed o it..

Landmarks gots funny names. Peeples gots funny names. Fash gots funny names. Everthins gots funny names.
Cuz deys all funny. Oderwise , no fun sets in like da dark cloudy rainin fashins work ; steada fashin.

Fashins reel doe.
Dem whales gets sighted an it's all hands on da deck!


----------



## scubajay (Jun 9, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> JJ is just havin fun... people get all worked up over it for some reason.


I don't consider myself "worked up"; but I do find masquerading inability as levity annoying.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

scubajay said:


> I don't consider myself "worked up"; but I do find masquerading inability as levity annoying.


JJ is definitely able to form normal sentences. He chooses not to.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> JJ is definitely able to form normal sentences. He chooses not to.


And I for one , will continue to applaud his adding color!

It would be a hoot to have him do the D.N.R. call center fishing report at least once. l.o.l..


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Seleucus said:


> So, I've been taking a few linguistic classes at OU, and I was wondering if anyone could tell me more about the language some ice fisherman use on this forum (e.x "dem dare whales"). I'd like to know where it came from, who uses it, and really any other information I can find about it, because I might try and write a research paper about it. Any information would be greatly appreciated!


I'd start my research by trolling the trailer park.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Waif said:


> And I for one , will continue to applaud his adding color!
> 
> It would be a hoot to have him do the D.N.R. call center fishing report at least once. l.o.l..


Haha that would be awesome.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Or have him sit-in for Capt. Dan....LOL


----------

